
Kite Autocompleter - fredsanford
Out of curiosity I decided to give Kite a try tonight.  The state of autocomplete in vim is just bleh so I thought it was worth the risk.<p>First, the installer works very well.  It was completely glitch free on Ubuntu. But...  The tired old trope of &quot;curl https:&#x2F;&#x2F;url -O - | bash -c&quot; showed up.  Being somewhat paranoid, I worked around this.<p>This is what makes me nervous.  The installer is completely opaque, you cannot see what it&#x27;s ding behind the scenes.  Sure, it shows you what files it installed where but that was the end of the supplied info.  I immediately turned off telemetry.  I then configured a few things in vim to my liking.<p>I started with some python code I&#x27;ve been hacking at here and there.  Once I configured it to find the system python3 libs etc and started writing code it worked nearly perfectly.  I was somewhat impressed.<p>Then, I decided to see what it did to the system...<p>It has an open connection to an AWS machine. I knew at this point I was done but I decided to snoop a little more.<p>It&#x27;s not very easy on resources and spins up the DGPU so my battery will get eaten in ~2 instead of ~4.5ish hours.<p>It wants you to log in, even though it supposedly keeps everything local now.<p>I found no documented way to shut it all down outside of kill -9<p>So, I cleaned it all off my machine and cleaned up the mess it left.<p>The reason I&#x27;ve posted this is because I want to see how others reacted to it.  How will any money be made giving it away?  Are we creating another little baby google?  The world needs less rent-seeking, not more...
======
adamsmith
Hi, this is Adam from Kite. Thanks for checking us out and for the write-up!

The DGPU point caught my attention. Kite should only use CPU, even for its
tensorflow tasks. Could you email me at adam@Kite.com? I'd love to learn more
about what you saw.

Thanks again!

------
hazebooth
Personally I find vim autocomplete to be nice with plugins like YCM or COC. I
have a TabNine plugin which does eat up a ton of ram, but that is because I've
disabled the networking capabilities. If you want some good autocomplete
experience try some of the language servers.

------
irpower
If you want some good autocomplete experience try some of the language
servers.

